# Colby Characteristics



## FlaPitPit (Dec 10, 2011)

Ok so I had a couple questions I was hoping you guys could answer for me, I was told that colbys have alot of pink around the nose, lips, and eyes. its just a trait they tend to have. Also another trait within colby dogs specifically ive heard is the head being one color and the body being another, (ex.a black head, with a white body or a white head with a black body). I know that not ALL colbys are like this, but a select few tend to be like this. And Ive heard that pure colbys are always black nosed, if it is rednosed it is not 100% colby. Do some of their noses tend to be pink and black at first when they are really young and then fill in totally black later?

Can anyone prove or disprove these statements please?


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

If you had a pedigree on your dog that would tell it best.........

if no pedigree ... everything is a guess... 

Colbys Primo....... Foundation to a good portion and prototype of all Amstaff.. 

Colby also the base of most APBT.. 

Any good looking workable Amstaff is going to resemble a Colby dog, (you following?) .. 

GO to google search.. put in Colby Bulldogs Bull terriers .. change the search to images... ALL OF THOSE that come up that are NOT red nosed and DO NOT have pink or any color eyelid other than black generally dont make the cut. 

Your dog if it was going to lose its pink would do so by the time its 3mos most often by the time its 6wks or so. ...

inbred blk nose dogs will eventually produce a red nose.. the pink spots usually associated with the red nose. .. Colbys have done a good deal to eradicate any red nose in the genetics of their dogs .. 

the dillutes come with breeders who have colby dog breeders who havent followed the same colby ethics.. 

Heinzl used a ton of colby and it was only what worked well in the box so that does not control pigment because they are not breeding for color. So this would be a source of dogs that were Colby/Tudors/Lightner that would have pink eyelids and such.

Colby dogs also throw blue eyes as do boyles .. NOT a desired trait and should NOT be bred for.


----------



## k8nkane (Jul 9, 2010)

Firehazard said:


> Your dog if it was going to lose its pink would do so by the time its 3mos most often by the time its 6wks or so. ...


Is this something that is specific to Colby's with pink on their noses that you're talking about?

From what I've read, if a dog has a butterfly nose, it can take up to ~3 years for it to fill in. And the pink on Kane's nose is still, slowly but surely, disappearing and he's going to be 2 this month.


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

I dont have colby ... 

Ive had dogs with that pink and black and the black always dominates at an early age..

With the dogs I've had with the pink and red the nose stays pink... JME



Look at Colby ped on colby apbt site. There dogs have been a particular type for a very long time. No pink no red.


----------



## k8nkane (Jul 9, 2010)

Oh, no, I see what you're saying now. I misunderstood what you were saying.


----------

